# flatties



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Heck ya how deep; day or night you getting them I'm thinking I might want to try that this year over in Al


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

jwilson1978 said:


> Heck ya how deep; day or night you getting them I'm thinking I might want to try that this year over in Al


Picture of fish... who needs a report? Or words?


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

night time gigging in about 1 foot of water. they are just about to head to deep water for the winter


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

spearfisher59 said:


> night time gigging in about 1 foot of water. they are just about to head to deep water for the winter


Thanks but buy your avatar I was wondering if you were getting them deep in the daylight good info thanks again


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

This is interesting. Reminds me of Joeys triggerfish post.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice! Wish we could still flounder fish over here in November, this was always my favorite time to go. It definitely needed a break but I know we'll probably never see it again now that its gone.


----------

